# WTB Land Raider



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

What the title says, I am looking to buy a Land Raider NIB, or assembled as long as it's not painted. Please post offers here before PMing me. Thanks.


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a new LRC ussambled and unpainted

I also have a new rogue trader era outrider LRC Spartan assembled unpainted

And can get you Rogue trader era outrider LRC assembled unpainted

and I can get you an awsome deal on these if interested.


----------



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

dressd2kill said:


> I have a new LRC ussambled and unpainted
> 
> I also have a new rogue trader era outrider LRC Spartan assembled unpainted
> 
> ...


How much would you want for the Crusader? I'm looking for one of the new ones only. 
LMK


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Well they are going for about $55 on eBay Byron here without thefees ill sell this one cash for $40


----------



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

dressd2kill said:


> Well they are going for about $55 on eBay Byron here without thefees ill sell this one cash for $40


I'm interested how do you wanna do this please PM me I can do Pay pal


----------

